
Move over, Flame: New Messiah-themed malware targets Iran, Israel - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/07/move-over-flame-messiah-themed-malware-targets-iran-israel/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29
======
freehunter
It's interesting to speculate whether the Middle East is just more susceptible
to attack, or if these hacks are just cyber-weapons deployed by a Western
power. It seems like the US could be hit just as hard, unless there's
something fundamentally insecure going on in the Middle East.

